# Spotting Scope



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I have been looking for a spotting scope and have found this one made by Barska. I have read a ton of reviews on it and and it seems to be a descent scope. The price is great. 130 bucks! I know it's no Zeiss or Leupold, but I am on a budget and am a college student. What do you guys think? Should I proceed with the purchase or wait a little longer for my student loan to come and pick up a better one?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Crash said:


> I have been looking for a spotting scope and have found this one made by Barska. I have read a ton of reviews on it and and it seems to be a descent scope. The price is great. 130 bucks! I know it's no Zeiss or Leupold, but I am on a budget and am a college student. What do you guys think? Should I proceed with the purchase or wait a little longer for my student loan to come and pick up a better one?


Wait... get a better one.

-DallanC


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

A $130 Barska is not a quality scope, but it's also not terrible for the price. A couple hundred dollars more would get you a good Vortex, which is the best scope for the dollar (at least for anything under $700) that would last you for years. You'll find yourself replacing the Barska real soon if you use it much at all.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've always liked my Nikon spotting scope and its always been great, but it did cost upwards of around $500, if your not looking to spend a lot I have had some Barska binoculars and liked them never have experienced there spotting scope but I would go a little higher priced on a spotting scope.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Wait!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I own a Barska. There is no eye relief at all, which refers to the distance you can maintain between your eye and the scope. 

If you try to use much above 20x, you will have to bury your eyeball on the scope. Which is impossible to do under field circumstances.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Save up for as long as you need to...buy only once...Swarovski...and you'll never regret it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

gdog said:


> Save up for as long as you need to...buy only once...Swarovski...and you'll never regret it.


+1 Buy the time you replace 4 $500 scopes you could have bought the Swaro, which you'd never have to replace


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > Save up for as long as you need to...buy only once...Swarovski...and you'll never regret it.
> ...


I'm way to hard on scopes to ever want a swaro. I've broken 2 or 3 now. I'd be sick if I broke a swaro HD and my wife would probably divorce me. 8)

-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > gdog said:
> ...


+1 to you Dallan C. I could never spend that much on Binoculars or a spotting scope, I've lost 2 pairs of binoculars out in the wilderness and broke 2 other pairs in the last 5 years, putting a thousand dollars into something that may be good but will never last in my hands then better just buy binoculars and scopes that are good enough to have for a year or two and then replace.

As for Swarovski, well I've looked through a scope and binoculars made by them and I will take my Nikon $500 scope and $100 Barska/Nikon Binoculars over a $1000+ pair of binoculars or scope made by Swarovski, there good but there not $1000+ better than Nikon. I must admit Barska isn't as good as Nikon and I've always been very happy with Nikon they they are middle priced and as for Barska not having eye relief I've never used there spotting scopes but Nikon has good eye relief at least on the scope I bought. Nikon vs. Swarovski, Nikon= just as clear, doesn't zoom in as quite as close, priced right for the quality you get. Swarovski= good scopes and binoculars but not worth the price, your paying for the brand name not an item that is worth $1,000 more than Nikon.

Buy Nikon and you'll be happy with the quality and if you loose or break them you'll be mad, but you won't be "What I could have done with $2,000," mad.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Believe me when you pay $1600+ for binocs you're not going to leave them in the field. You always know exactly where they are. You set them down On a Silk padded rock.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nikons are not as good...period. Do you loose your rifle/bow afield as well? :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate nikon binocs. I think they suck. I can't believe how many of my buddies like the monarchs. I think they are the biggest piles of crap out there.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> b Nikon vs. Swarovski, Nikon= just as clear, doesn't zoom in as quite as close, priced right for the quality you get.


This product review brought to you by the same guy who brags about owning a chevy.

if you do seriously believe that swaros are even in the same class as nikons, you should stop what your doing right now and see an optometrist before you go completely blind.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Did I miss something or did he not say that he's a collage student? Speaking from a collage student view, it would be pretty irresponsible to spend the kind of money you'd have to spend on Swarovski for hunting. I spent about 180 to get a Burris spotting scope on sale a couple of years ago. Yeah I know it's not the best and I'll likely have to replace it in a couple of years (or sooner) but I figure, when I'm making real money I can buy real toys. Until then I'll make due with what I can afford. If you're looking for a bargain with definite quality in mind I'd second the Vortex suggestion. They make a solid product even though they're not a huge name in optics...Yet.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Believe me when you pay $1600+ for binocs you're not going to leave them in the field. You always know exactly where they are. You set them down On a Silk padded rock.


And believe me when I buy something I intend on using the hell out of it and getting my money's worth, $1,600 Binocs, never would get that much back from a pair of binoculars no matter how much I'm in the field.



gdog said:


> Nikons are not as good...period. Do you loose your rifle/bow afield as well? :roll:


Actually I came close to loosing a shotgun once, I set it down and walked down a hill to get a chukar I had shot and it being camo it took me a few minutes to finally stumble over it, and it was beginning to get dark so ya I loose a few things.



buggsz24 said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > b Nikon vs. Swarovski, Nikon= just as clear, doesn't zoom in as quite as close, priced right for the quality you get.
> ...


What I really get from your post is you own a $1,500+ pair of swaro's and your trying to defend paying that much on some freaking binoculars/spotting scope. As for Chevrolet, like I said when I get something I intend on using the hell out of it, nothings worth anything if all it does is sit there and look pretty. Yes, I've looked through a couple swaro's and they beat Nikon, but not by enough to pay $1,000 more dollars for. Hmmmm if I have the choice 2 more rifles, or a pair of binoculars, I sure know what choice I'll make. You can get good binoculars for a REASONABLE AND SANE price that still get the job done. In hunting land I am always amazed at how high Swarvski is priced and every time I look at their name all I can think of is overpaying for something you really don't need to overpay on. Good luck with your $1,000-$2,000 swaro's a buck or bull is the same size looking through some Nikon's or Bushnells, and its not as much about the optics as it is about the weapon.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> Speaking from a collage student view, it would be pretty irresponsible to spend the kind of money you'd have to spend on Swarovski for hunting.


I'll give you that, but as a college student your earning potential upon graduation would be far greater upon graduation when compared to a collage student. 

No one really suggested buying the most expensive you could possibly find, rather that optics were important enough to save up and make a quality purchase the first time.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Yes, I've looked through a couple swaro's and they beat Nikon


That's contradictory to your previous statement


#1DEER 1-I said:


> Nikon vs. Swarovski, Nikon= just as clear, doesn't zoom in as quite as close


I took issue with the assertion that the clarity of the nikon was comparable to the swaro's. Anyone who has looked through the two in question can easily see the difference, the ONLY subjective issue is a cost vs. quality.

I understand the quality vs. cost decision and don't take issue with a personal choices re: optics, I am of the opinion that the MOST important items a hunter will carry are optics so spending your money there will never leave you with regrets.

And BTW I don't carry swaros, cabelas euros were the direction I decided to go.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i like leupold, also cabelas brand are usually pretty good. i think a lot of thier optics are made by.... i can't think of the brand starts with a M... dang it...


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Meopta. I have Cabelas euros and really like them. Thinking about getting there new spotting scope.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to be completely honest about binocs. I have a pair of SLC Swarovski 10x50's and love them, but my buddy has the cabelas euro 12x50's and as hard as I try I honestly can't tell a difference.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> as hard as I try I honestly can't tell a difference.


That's why I went with the Euros. Its okay to look for bargain, just don't skimp on the optics.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

One of the reasons I bought Nikon binocs was that they had a 25 year no questions asked replacement warranty that runs like $20 to repair or replace for any reason. I also hear the new nikon edge binoc's compare nicely with the big three. So if they still have that warranty, it would work even if you ran them over, scooped up the pieces, and mailed them in for replacement with you $20...Just a thought. I have never tried them out. But, if they still have that warranty, that might let you pack around some high end glass with some piece of mind...I am not sure if they have a really high end spotter yet to go with the EDG binocs.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Just checked Nikons site and they do put out EDG spotters for what its worth...


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I can get nikon, pentax, bushnells, barska and burris at or below dealer cost and I still chose to pay for euros (they really are that much better). With that said, the leicas and swaros are still better.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> I can get nikon, pentax, bushnells, barska and burris at or below dealer cost and I still chose to pay for euros (they really are that much better). With that said, the leicas and swaros are still better.


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm all for getting the best optices that you can afford. I would say hold off save up your money and get you a pair that you will be happy with for years to come. But whatever you decide to do DO NOT USE YOUR STUDNET LOAD TO GET A NEW SPOTTING SCOPE. That money needs to be used to get you through collage. Hopefully once your done with collage you'll be makign enough moola to buy the best you can. That's not going to happen if you have a bunch of loans to pay back once you're done with your schooling.

400bull


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Do any of you have the Vortex Nomad 20x60x60? What do you think about it?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

The Nikon is nice, but the focus is terrible for fine tuning. Not quite as good in the dusk and dawn light either. The time when you will be looking at animals the most. That said, a $2000.00 to $3000.00 scope can be lost broken or stolen just as easy as a $500.00 to $700.00 scope. :wink:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Do any of you have the Vortex Nomad 20x60x60? What do you think about it?


I have one and I will have it for the rest of my life. The vortex Nomad is the best Spotter for the money and it's as light as they get. Easy to pack and it's got great features/power, and does the job. $299 at www.cameraland.com and I also picked up a pair of 10x50 vortex binos on sale that also rock! For a guy on a budget Vortex is the way to go. They also have a sweet warantee, you can run over them with your truck, send them back and they will repair them. What ever happens to the binos/spotter for the life of it is covered. One of the best warantees out there. Vortex delivers! Quality binos and spotter for under $500, can't beat that.
As for Swaros, you're still young and eventually you can upgrade to the best. For now go with the Vortex.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

HJB said:


> itchytriggerfinger said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you have the Vortex Nomad 20x60x60? What do you think about it?
> ...


Did you mean http://www.cameralandny.com/? I couldn't find anything on the link you posted. Also what binos did you get? I was looking at a pair of Vultures (now discontinued) and was wondering if they were worth it. Even though they're cheap right now every penny counts when your still in school.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I'm way to hard on scopes to ever want a swaro. I've broken 2 or 3 now. I'd be sick if I broke a swaro HD and my wife would probably divorce me. 8)
> -DallanC


Then you really ought to look into the Vortex line of scopes, Nomad ($300) is compact and light, Skyline (~$400) and ED (~$600) is a bigger objective for better light gathering and the Razor (~$1500) is top end good quality stuff... all with an UNCONDITIONAL LIFETIME WARRANTY... you break it and they'll fix/replace it, no questions asked. pm me if you are interested in one


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

400BULL said:


> I'm all for getting the best optices that you can afford. I would say hold off save up your money and get you a pair that you will be happy with for years to come. But whatever you decide to do DO NOT USE YOUR *STUDNET LOAD *TO GET A NEW SPOTTING SCOPE. That money needs to be used to get you through collage. Hopefully once your done with collage you'll be makign enough moola to buy the best you can. That's not going to happen if you have a bunch of loans to pay back once you're done with your schooling.
> 
> 400bull


I blew my "STUDNET LOAD" years ago.....but, sound advice regardless :lol: :lol:

As for optics, just buy the Swaros, they are one of those things where you get what you pay for. And even if that were not the case, it is just nice to show them off, and look down your nose at the lesser optic crowd. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------

